

Chinese Twitter clone Fanfou is blocked, again. - fakecn

After a surge of discussion on the Xinjiang unrest starting July 7 on the Chinese Twitter clone, Fanfou.com, is shutdown, again.<p>Its previous outage is noted here:
http://virtualreview.org/china/zoom/1069730/china-twitter-blocked-fanfou-sick-leave
======
t-wind
3rd party apps/sites using api.fanfou.com worked for a few hours after the
main site was shut down, but now that's blocked too

(EDIT: I couldn't access it from a foreign proxy either, so it seems it's been
shut down rather than just blocked?)

------
padmanabhan01
Isn't blocking internet the first thing they always do? what's new?

